# Rock Island 9mm Tac Ultra FS HC



## XReaper47X (May 28, 2019)

I’m thinking about getting another 1911 but a double stacked 9mm version. I saw a STI but didn’t like the $4,000 price. Has anyone had any experience with this pistol?


----------

